# تأمل فى آية



## يسطس الأنطونى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*إقتراحى اللى نفسى إنه يتنفذ فى المنتدى
إنه أحد المشرفين يمسك قسم أو موضوع يومى متجدد بحيث إنه كل يوم يكون فيه آيه جديدة يجتمع عليها أعضاء المنتدى للتأمل
وبكده يكون عندنا فرصة للتأمل اليومى والإجتماع حول كلمة الله التى تنير القلوب والعقول
أرجو إلإفادة بآرائكم حول الإقتراح
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة جميلة*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*الفكره حلوه
ممكن أنت تطبقها
فى القسم ( المنتدى المسيحى الكتابى )
ونتابع 
شكراا جداا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوة أوى 
إبدأ يا سيدى و إحنا وراك*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكرة حلوة جداً*


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة اكثر من عضو حاول يطبقها في اكثر من موضوع.
الموضوع لا يحتاج لمشرف، فصاحب الفكرة يستطيع تطبيقها بنفسه.


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكركم إخواتى واساتذتى على المرور والتشجيع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكرك زعيمنا My Rock على المرور والتوضيح
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*بس هو الموضوع حبايبى عاوز ترتيب وتنظيم من البداية بحيث إن كل يوم بآيته وتأمله يبقى مختص بذاته علشان الموضوع ينجح ويستمر
أرجو إفادتنى بمقترحاتكم
*


----------



## رشا أبانوب (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الفكرة حلوة خالص 
وأكيد التأمل في الآيه من أكثر من شخص 
هايكون له أستفادة روحية كبيرة 

شكرا للأفكار البناءة والمفيدة
رب المجد يبارك خدمتكم

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*فكره حلوه---  يلا ابداء--- الرب هيساعد و يكمل*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

فكرة جميل وحلوة كمان عاشت ايدك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكركم إخواتى على تشجيعكم على الفكرة بس زى ما أنا قولت الفكرة بدون تنفيذ دقيق ومنظم مش هيكون لها القوة الكافية للإستمرار*

​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*أرجو وضع إقتراحاتكم البناءة لبدء التنفيذ*
*أرجو وضع إقتراحاتكم البناءة لبدء التنفيذ*
*أرجو وضع إقتراحاتكم البناءة لبدء التنفيذ*​


----------

